# RSPCA Webwatching



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Is nothing safe anymore?

Now we hear of the RSPCA wanting to place plasmids, arachnids and coleptera onto the Animal Welfare Act.

Yes l know, those out there who saw our earlier Skunk alert, may think we are just out to clarify web design, not the case.

The reason for the Skunk alert was to pull the rug out from under their feet and say 'Hey we know what you are thinking!"

And the same is applicable here.

Yes our boys in wannabee police blue are keen to see insect keepers governed by the AWA!!

Tarantulas are a apparently a major problem in the UK, for they are abound everywhere!?

So let me get this straight, the Entomologist breeders and keepers have a lot to answer for.

Come on guys what are you up to?

Have your stick insects, beetles and spiders and scorps been playing silly buggers without your heads up?

Listen up invert bodies, they are on to you and want to see you banned or in the least seriously restricted in what funnels you can hide within!

Just a piece of friendly advice.

Thanks

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby

ps; yes, l am being serious about this one, the RSPCA are hot on this, watch end 2007/early 2008 articles, newsclips and media coverages.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

yes, this has already been in the news, I read an article in the paper about a month or two ago, saying that the RSPCA wanted "higher orders" of invertebrates to be offered protection under the AWA. Trouble is if they get this it surely wont be long before "higher orders" of invertebrates becomes "all invertabrates" and then it would be illegal to live feed crickets etc. Even if it is limited to "higher orders" then I am pretty sure that would put an end to invertebrates through the post. One I am watching.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*I agree*

Hi Pink, 

It is a concern l agree and l also agree with how you how are thinking ahead on this one.

R


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

its getting more unbelievable every day(the RSPCA)
i agree with pink..the insects we feed our animals will soon be restricted...
maybe the RSPCA should use their generous donations to teach their people some friggin sense and real knowledge or a kick up the backside which id volunteer my services for free..


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

This is beginning to sound like a badly written soap opera...

what interests me is that unless the rspca are against ALL farming of animals and ALL eating of said produce.. they are complete hypocrites. and it wouldnt surprise me if they decide insects that are fed to reps need protecting also...



to enable an RSPCA employee to be remotely viable for me to even begin to listen to them....
they would need convince me they had never bought from a macdonalds or KFC.. never ate a batter farmed egg... never ever ate a farmed fish...trod on a beatle invading their home... brushed away a wasp about to sting them... ( so if thats every single rspca employee im guessing they dont practice what the preach.. FUNNY THAT EH??)


it gets more and more stupid every day


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

imagine the news stories
'man jailed due to brutal killing of beetle'
'butterfly slaughtered by mindless yobs'
'couple faces fine over mass roach killing'


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

or how about


MASS CULL CALLED FOR

RSPCA calls for mass cull of every animal IN THE WORLD ( wild and captive) that is currently alive ( including humans that do not work or volunteer for their organisation).... for fear they MAY be remotely unhappy, eaten by a predator, or in any way unhealthy or suffering unduly from natural conditions or old age...




Then the RSPCA could come out the closet as a cult...

They would have world domination!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I read this in the daily mail it must of been 2-3 months ago now.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Very True*

Hi Si, 

Yes that is right you would have done.

But now the heat is picking up in regards to this

R


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this could effect me alot seeing as most of what I keep is inverts, it would be a right pain if they banned them from being sent via royal mail, I think the RSPCA should sort themselves out reprioritise, because the number one rescue charity in the UK, they should be under alot more scrutiny than they are already, people need to know the facts.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*the facts.........?*

Si, 

If more people knew the facts, the RSPCA would have crumbled long ago. Getting the landbased market to accept it is another problem, and one that would cost a very serious amount of money.

R


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Plus it woudl be very easily implemented, the animal welfare act is already set up ready to accept any such change....

Taken from the act... 


> Animals to which the Act applies
> (1) In this Act, except subsections (4) and (5), “animal” means a vertebrate other than man.
> (2) Nothing in this Act applies to an animal while it is in its foetal or embryonic form.
> (*3)** The appropriate national authority may by regulations for all or any of the purposes of this Act— *
> ...


heres the daily mail link.. Now even spiders, squid and lobsters could have rights | the Daily Mail


make a note of who defra has been consulting!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how would changes like this effect livefoods??


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think it would depend on whether they were able to meet hte criteria of sub section 4, that being htey have to provide scientific evidence that the said invert is "capable of experienceing pain or suffering".


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

But so many animals suffer for US to eat at some point... and im sure the rspca workers are NOT all vegetarians..

does than mean if we were to weat a wild fly we'd be prosecuted.. yes its fine to buy a pack of minced beef from tesci cos it doesnt LOOK like an animal..


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

sparkle said:


> But so many animals suffer for US to eat at some point... and im sure the rspca workers are NOT all vegetarians..
> 
> does than mean if we were to weat a wild fly we'd be prosecuted.. yes its fine to buy a pack of minced beef from tesci cos it doesnt LOOK like an animal..


ditto Sparkle, we buy mainly if we can from farm shops or we shoot our own (pheseant, rabbit ect) but apperntley that is wrong, it is much better to go to tescos but some meat there that will have been stuffed on a trailer driving for miles cramped without food and water, taking of the lorry shocked and killed... mmmm wich sounds kinder??


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

sparkle said:


> But so many animals suffer for US to eat at some point... *and im sure the rspca workers are NOT all vegetarians..*
> 
> does than mean if we were to weat a wild fly we'd be prosecuted.. yes its fine to buy a pack of minced beef from tesci cos it doesnt LOOK like an animal..


I don't know about their home lives but at a meeting between the FBH and the RSPCA we was told that after much discussion and several votes by the big wigs, it had been made a rule that only vegetarian food could be served up at RSPCA meetings. 
I also know that the guy I have occasional dealings with recieved a call from his wife, while talking to me. Her message was 'can you get some vegatarian gravy on the way home, as we have run out'.

Gordon


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

So the RSPCA are a bunch of muppets ... all agree? I personally don't think the animal welfare bill is going to be upheld in the slightest, why? 
Well, despite thinking the RSPCA are a waste of space we reported our next door neghbour but one the other day, she had a young Akita tethered to a tree in her back garden for at least 2 days and 2 nights! Now to me that contravenes the AWB because the dog had no shelter, and he had no where to sleep (ok very basic I know but both are a part of the AWB). The dog barked constantly from dawn til dusk, and sometimes at silly hours of the morning (2am).

The RSPCA came out on a Saturday (!!!!!) and we had a rather sarcastic message left on our answer phone saying "The dog you reported is fine, their is someone in residence looking after the dog. I know the barking is a pest but frankly that's not my department."

Ok, so they came out on a Saturday (which surprised us), and fair enough the barking isn't his department, but the dog is fine?? There's no shelter FFS!!! He is left with a small bowl for water, who knows if it's full or not!? He was obviously completely oblivious to the AWB!!! What a waste of time and effort it was implementing it in the first place!! 

.... and breathe :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Oh, and because that was on a completely different tangent to the last few posts, I'm a vegetarian but I consider making a dog or other carnivore or insectivore vegetarian is cruelty! Animals cannot make decisions for themselves, therefore I put aside MY ethics so that they can be healthy and happy. If that makes me a hypocrite then so be it, I'd rather have healthy animals thanks very much.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I remember years ago, the neighbours we had back then were inbred (literally) the dad had 15 kids (9 or which were living in the 3 bedroom house with him and his wife) and he was sleeping with one of his daughters..

but on a summer weekend, when it was boiling hot, they had a chain going from the house to the end of the garden, no shade, no bowls of water, and they had roped their two dogs to the chain, so obviously after a few runs up and down the chain the dogs got tangled near enough in the middle of the garden.

we called the RSPCA, and they came out within a few hours. But one had died, and the other they put down. The owners didn't even get a slap on the wrist though.

thats probably the only good experience i've had with the RSPCA

Othertimes we had cats run over, birds flopping around not able to fly away, etc etc.. And the RSPCA said they were coming, yet never actually turned up on any of the occasions


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I think it bloody right that inverts be added to the AWA. 

They are living beings and they deserve to be kept in adiquate conditions. The deserve the rights that "more intellegent" beings are granted.

As for posting i think it is fair too. Lots of inverts are lost in the post. It is a big double standards thing really.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Is nothing safe anymore?
> 
> Now we hear of the RSPCA wanting to place plasmids, arachnids and coleptera onto the Animal Welfare Act.
> 
> ...


 
they can f**k off if they try and take my spids away from me. there really starting to pee me off


----------

